# Kalamazoo Outing Results!



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I fished this one with my old friend Trout Tracker. We tried hard all day, well untill 1:30 anyway! And all we could find is this one lonley hen of about 5 pounds or so. The river was not bad at all and the sunshine was very nice.
Thanks to Mitch for starting this thing and also to No Threat for having us at his place for the cooking, eating, B.S.ing and laughing! Always good to meet new people from the site!

Rick

PS, I tried to upload the picture and still must be too stupid!


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Rick,
I sure wished I could of gone fishing to. Did anyone get any pictures of the fish to show. And did my anchor hold you good. That thing is heavy.
Caznik


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes it was a nice day to spend on the river, and the company was great. Thanks Don P and Steinfishski, for putting up with me all day. It was good to have you two on board.
It started out pretty darn cold, but the heated cabin was nice to duck into occasionally. The river had quite a bit of traffic once the sun came out, and the fish did co operate a bit early in the day. We thought we were really gonna set the world on fire there for awhile, but the dropping water didn't help the fishing for us. Ended up 3 for 5 with a few mistery species to boot! 

A special thanks to No Threat for putting up with us at his home. Nice place, and a very cool host.Thanks Mitch for starting the outing and organizing the event along with Jeff. Good to meet some new faces. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow...what a blast that was...

I didn't catch any fish but what the heck I had a great time none the less...

Thanks Jeff for letting us trash your house...hehe...

You have a wonderful family...

Here is the new guys GVSU









Mitch working the scale


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Another great day FWF (fishing with friends) old and new. I had the pleasure to fish aboard the winning vessel the G-Raft with Captain Dan, and DonP. With Dan's knowlege of th river, and Don's pretied spawnee treats, We were into fish and I managed to land 2 nice hens, including my first steelie of the year. 

Thanks Jeff for the hospitality, My teammates for the day, and everyone else for their contributions and efforts for the fish boil and feast. Smoked whitefish, jerky, burritos (like I needed anymore), salads, I ate as much as I possibly could and each thing better than the next.

Sqeaky floorboards, woodpecker calls, powdered donut hole wars on the river , the old put the recliner in the back of the G-raft gag never gets old, except we got busted , and fish to boot. Nothing but good clean fun!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Yes...

Another awesome M-S outing. I had the pleasure to ride along with captain Dan and "Mr. Burrito" (Steinfishski) himself on the G-Raft. I played "farmer" early on in the morning... but redeemed myself later on with a 7.2 lb. buck a bit later.

Memories of the day... a COLD morning... Tim's woodpecker mating call... little round white "things" floating down the river... great food at No Threat digs... and new and old faces and plenty of laughter.

By the way Jeff... that is one really cool dog you have there!! A special thanks goes out to you for putting up with us guys at your house and to Mitch for putting this together.

Hey Dan... just what were those species anyway? (A hint to everyone... one is know to go "meow"... and the other has big lips!! 

Tim.... please.... please tell me you discarded that pair of underwear!! 

OH... for those of you that did not know.... powdered sugar donut holes make great ammo while on the river! I only wished I would have brought along a 2nd box so we could have had some to eat!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks to Steve and Sixshooter for the great day on the river and for 'assisting' me on my first steely of the year. I would've hung around a little later, but the wife and a Griffins game were waiting back at the ranch. I'm looking forward to the April 3rd outing at the Joe.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I had a great time fishing with Jim (Sixshooter) and Steve (GVSUKUSH). I wish we could have hooked into more fish. I think we end up going 1-5 with a community 7.2 lbs hen. (Jim hooked it, Steve brought it in, and I netted it.)

The food and company after was excellent. Thanks to Mitch for setting the outing up. And a big thanks to Jeff (No Threat) and his family for butting me up. Oh and a thanks to Jim (Sixshooter) for moving the boat and jeep off the road.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Had a great time, as was expected with this bunch of guys. As usual the food and the laughs were top notch. The big smelly skunk took a ride in our boat Saturday but the day on the water was enjoyable anyways.

Big thanks to No Threat for putting up with us. Congradulations to Captain Squeezy and crew who took top honors, winning both biggest fish and most weight.

Til next time,

Mitch


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

Had a great time Saturday. Congrats to the crew of the Raft for showing us how its done. My team finished with no fish again. Oh well, at least I'm consistent. Thanks to the fish donaters and the fish cleaners, without you it would have been a potato boil. Maybe this can be an annual event.

See you all soon,

Jeff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Capatin Squeezy got the most fish. No surprize to me. You get rods in the holders and that guy is mesmerized.

Congrats to all


----------



## jonny (Mar 3, 2004)

Still not sure what I was thinking going down south to fish w/ a bunch of flatlander. But what a great group of guys!! Just wanta say thanks to Captin Ken for letting us ride along on this trip. Even though we didn't catch any fish we had a great time. Another thanks to No Threat for hosting a great fish boil!! Thanks again for the good laughs, great food.



jonny (aka: Fishsqueezer)



FISH ON, GOTTA GO


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Wish i could have made it down, but work sometimes takes precedent. I got back down to the river on Sunday, no steel but i did manage a nice little walleye. The boats seemed to have a few fish, but the guys on shore were having no luck. Even the sucker fisherman were smelling of skunk.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Just want to say thanks to "No threat" for hosting the fish boil after the fishing and to "Mitch" for lining everything up and last but not least to "Catfishhoge" for motoring me around and netting our 1 nice little hen







[/IMG] looking forward to the St joe north vs South on april 3rd Good to see the old faces and meet some new ones see ya all later.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Personally, my highlight of the day was watching Stein and DonP running around with a Laz-Y Boy chair in a misguided attempt to dis Spanky (What *are* these guys doing???). Good food, good drink, great time. Thanks to all.

Ken


----------

